# Brenner -> Innsbruck



## the__scorer (13. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Reichen 1h35mins von Ankunft am Brenner bis zurAabfahrt in Innsbruck?
Von der Länge der Strecke her sollte es in einer Stunde zu schaffen sein aber wie lang braucht man bis man in Innsbruck am Bahnhof ist? Tickets kaufen müssten wir auch noch. Ist das in der Zeit zu schaffen, wisst ihr noch wie lange ihr gebraucht habt?

Grüße Simon


----------



## Dædalus (13. August 2004)

Sollte sich mit dem MTB knapp ausgehen, wenns keine Verzögerung auf der Bundesstrasse gibt. Merke: wenn du vom Brenner nach Innsbruck fährst, nimm auf jeden Fall die "normale" Bundesstrasse auf der(von Süden aus gesehen) linken Talseite - die Römerstrasse gegenüber ist zwar reizvoller, "rückwarts" aber nicht so fein zu fahren. 
Tückisch: Viel Verkehr(Schwerverkehr, Motorradler), und wenns in der Gegend um Steinach Gegenwind gibt, heissts ordentlich strampeln..   
Innsbruck Bahnhof ist nicht allzuschwer zu erreichen - einfach der Bundesstrasse folgen, bis man, die Olympiaschischanze im Rücken, in die Stadt einrollt. Dann immer geradeaus bis zur Triumphpforte. Immer geradeaus, Strasse nicht verlassen! Die Pforte erkennt man eigentlich sofort, im Notfall im Touristenführer ein Bild ansehen. Bei der Pforte auf die Strasse nach rechts abbiegen.
Wieder immer geradeaus - et voilà, der (Haupt-)Bahnhof  steht vor euch. Es wird grade umgebaut, sieht daher etwas chaotisch aus, aber wenn man mal drin ist, kann wenig passieren  Kartenschalter sind im Untergeschoss, Rad kann man problemlos mit reinschieben.
Noch Fragen?

Daedl 

PS: Solltest du noch detailliertere Infors benötigen oder Fragen zu den (rad- und Personenickets haben, schau mal unter www.pro-bikers.at.tt ins Forum rein - Da sind noch einige Innsbrucker unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppeditz (13. August 2004)

Das sind 38 km vom Brenner zum Innsbruck HbF. Über die Bundesstraße selbst bei Gegenwind mit 33 km/h im Mittel zu schaffen. Ergo kein Problem.

Gruss, Hoppeditz


----------



## Dædalus (13. August 2004)

Mit dem RR und ohne Gegenwind is ein 33er Schnitt sicher drin.. aber mit MTB und Wind? Das bezweifle ich ehrlichgesagt stark, ich fahr die Strekce selbst 2x/Woche..

D


----------



## dertutnix (13. August 2004)

ist mit dem bike in der zeit zu schaffen, aber sehr ehrgeizig!

verfluche den brenner jedesmal, denn egal von welcher seite ich mit dem bike oder cicli hochfahr, die abfahrt ist durch den gegenwind fast immer grausamer   

aber vielleicht gibt's den brenner ja tatsächlich auch mal windfrei und dann könnte die abfahrt richtig spass machen, zumindest wenn dann der verkehr auch nicht stark ist   

aber mich beschäftigt dann ein ganz anderer aspekt: ist das irgendwie ein abschluss von einem ac? und dann die abfahrt auf einer starkbefahrenen bundesstraße? nono
oder die berühmtbescheuerte zugverbindung von roveretto gen norden? am brennerpass aussteigen, weil mit dem rad der zug ab innsbruck noch erreichbar scheint, mit dem zug von roveretto aufgrund der stehzeiten aber auf keinen fall? hatten wir alles schon, spez'l ist damals dann sogar nom brenner nach mittenwald gleich mit dem bike weitergefahren, weil er so einfach schneller war   

also, gas geben und zug bekommen
florian


----------



## the__scorer (13. August 2004)

Also es sollte schon Teil der Rückreise vom AC sein.
Natürlich könnte der idyllischer sein aber so schlimm sind bundesstrassen normal auch nicht, fahr ja auch rennrad.
Problem könnte aber sein dass es der letzte Zug gen Ulm (mit dem bike ganz heim deshalb nicht) ist. Sollten wir also nicht verpassen 
naja mal schaun wies läuft


----------



## C.K. (13. August 2004)

the__scorer schrieb:
			
		

> Reichen 1h35mins von Ankunft am Brenner bis zurAabfahrt in Innsbruck?
> Von der Länge der Strecke her sollte es in einer Stunde zu schaffen sein ...




Deine Einschätzung passt !!!

Wir haben im vergangenen Jahr von *Brenner Bhf* bis *Innsbruck - Ortseingang* 56 Minuten gebraucht.
Strecke: 38 Kilometer  ;  Durchschnitts- km/h also ca. 35,5

Auf dem Heimweg von einem AC zu Viert schön Windschatten gefahren - windig war es nämlich wirklich !

Ach ja, "normale" Bundesstrasse auf der(von Süden aus gesehen) linken Talseite !!!

Fehlt Dir also noch Weg/Zeit vom Ortseingang bis zum Bahnhof Insbruck !


----------



## olandfan (14. August 2004)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben im vergangenen Jahr von *Brenner Bhf* bis *Innsbruck - Ortseingang* 56 Minuten gebraucht.
> Strecke: 38 Kilometer  ;  Durchschnitts- km/h also ca. 35,5


Vielleicht etwas kleinkariert, aber irgendwie komm ich beim Dreisatzrechnen auf einen Wert, der höher liegt als 38 km. Denn wenn man unter einer Stunde 38 Straßen-km schrubbt, müssten doch die Durchschnitt-km höher sein als 38 ...?

Gruß Olandfan


----------



## socke (16. August 2004)

servus!

haben die rückreise der letzten 3 ac genau so gemacht. fahrzeit von 1 std. bis 1 std 15min (je nach gegenwind). also, locker ohne stress machbar. geht ja auch wirklich fast nur bergab.


----------



## LH_DJ (6. September 2004)

Hallo,
sind am Donnerstag die Strecke gefahren, weil die italienische Bahn so langsam war, dass unsere Anschlüsse weg waren. Waren 7 Biker und haben die Strecke auf dem MTB mit einem 37,8 Schnitt gemacht. Da muss man aber schon ordentlich treten und darf auf den Abfahrten auch nicht zu ängstlich sein.
Gruß


----------



## Wobo (6. September 2004)

Vor 2 Jahren hab ich das auch mal in der Zeit gemacht auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee. Es ist die flexiblere (und glaub auch billigste) Variante, weil man mit dem italienischen Zug auf jeden Fall bis zum Brenner mitfahren kann.
Die 90 Minuten für die Abfahrt reichen schon, wenn man nicht rumbummelt. Bei mir hatte es damals in Strömen geregnet, weshalb ich sowieso das Tempo angezogen habe (das war Gottseidank das einzige mal Naßwerden auf der ganzen X Alp Tour). In Innsbruck habe ich mich dann direkt in den Zug nach München gesetzt und das Ticket im Zug bei der Schaffnerin gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the__scorer (6. September 2004)

alles klar, das sollte dann schon zu schaffen sein.

weisst du ob man auch ein bayernticket oder wochenendticket im zug erst kaufen kann?


----------

